# need woolee winder help



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been having problems with my woolee winder and was wondering if anyone has had similar problem or if its my spinning. The winder will "cone " the yarn at the end closest to me. Eventually the yarn winds over the bobbins edge and into the gears. The bobbin will be about half full and I have to stop and ball wind the yarn and start again. I would like to eliminate the possibility of operator error before I bother the guy who made it. Its done this since it was brand new and its 4 months old now. any ideas?

rose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It might be the round guide. Make sure it is in the correct position. 










Contact Nathan if you did not receive a guide to how to clean and assemble your WW.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

I got a guide on cleaning it but not anything on setting it up for correct position. I'll drop him a line. I must be missing something simple thats eluding me. Thanks for your input!

rose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Rose,
Disassemble it and put it back together. Do you have a picture of what it is doing or of the WW?


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

I cant do pictures but I'll describe as best as I can. When the eyelet on the side of the flyer travels to the end of the bobbin closest to me, it's going to the top of the bobbin instead of the end of the spindle shaft. Thats creating more travel time in that spot so its building up more wraps at that end. Its not a problem untill the yarn gets level with the bobbin edge and slips over the top of the bobbin and winds into the gears. When you take it apart, is it possible to change the sliding eyelets stop and return place? I think thats all it really needs...

rose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Make sure the eyelet is inserted furthest away from you.

I've heard that some eyelets need to be carefully bent slightly away from the gears. I'll get some pics of mine when the eyelet is the furthest at both ends.

Close to the gears










Away from the gears. 










You can see how the eyelet is just ever so slightly bent. If you do this, do it very, very gently & slowly so you don't snap off the eyelet.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you for the photos! I can see that your furthest travel stops points are within the bobbin shaft area. Mine definitely travels past the bobbins edge. I'd have to bend the eyelet quite a bit to get it near to where it needs to be. I'm going to contact the maker and see if he has any quick fix ideas or if it must be sent back. It's absence will be a good kick in the rear to get cleaning the last two suffolk fleeces I got last summer. Thanks for the help!

rose


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely contact Nathan about this. 

(503) 810-1388
[email protected]


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, Call them---Woolee Winder will fix it if it is a defect even if its years old! They are so nice!


----------

